# Aphids



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

How do you feed your frogs aphids? Mine just dont seem to notice them! I am happy that i found them though, my favorite plant is covered! But also covered with lady bugs so i have to act quick!


----------



## benmz (Feb 18, 2004)

Just leaf :lol: the leaves in the tank. Once the aphids realize that the plant is not alive they will start to move around and your frogs will have a tasty treat. You can also try to blow them into the tank, but I haven't found that to work too well.

-Ben


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

> my favorite plant is covered! But also covered with lady bugs so i have to act quick!


I believe this means that the ahpids are eating your favorite plant, but the lady bugs are stopping thme from doing so.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Just make sure the aphids aren't snacking on a poisonous plant.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Arklier said:


> Just make sure the aphids aren't snacking on a poisonous plant.


Would this really matter? Don't many of the insects the eat in the wild eat poisonous plants? or is your concern because the plants might not be native ones?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Its not poisonous. But and i dont care if they are eating it, because it grows like a weed, and they only are on a few random leaves. Not to mention the lady bugs will eat em all soon.


----------

